# 57 and about to be Divorced



## ybfat1 (Jan 3, 2016)

I was never afraid of being alone but now at 57 and facing Divorce I'll need some encouragement. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

ybfat1 said:


> I was never afraid of being alone but now at 57 and facing Divorce I'll need some encouragement. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some background info would be very helpful.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Would greatly like to hear more regarding your situation!

I truly believe that the capable people of TAM can offer some beneficial guidance to you! Most of us have been where you are now!

Please feel free to expound! You have absolutely nothing to fear!*


----------



## ybfat1 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

You do not need to be alone for long if you don't want to. Romance doesn't stop at some age. 

If you are unhappy in your marriage, then divorcing is the first step to being happy.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Sorry to hear sir. New doors will open for you. Just step through.


----------



## ybfat1 (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm probably more afraid of the work that lies ahead than the fear of being alone...after 30 years of marriage I know I'll need sometime to find me and love me again. I've recently awakened from dream and am just starting my newest journey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Just trust the process... you are not alone.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

You are never alone once you have found your self. So find your self.


----------



## ybfat1 (Jan 3, 2016)

Sorry I just didn't have my eyes open for a minute....looking for a mediation counselor now.....I'm now ready for the journey. Thanks all

Sent from my B3-A20 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

I am soon to be 55, been divorced now a year after 27 years with the same man. Dating is not at all like it was back in my 20's but I can say I have the maturity now that I didn't before. I am actually enjoying dating even though I have had to do a great deal of weeding and learning in the process but all is good. You will be fine!


----------

